# little advice



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not posting this in the accidental litter forum because I am not discussing an accidental litter. That being said: I am taking in a female who gave birth on Friday. Her name is Minnie. She has a litter that is five weeks old and then gave birth to this litter Friday. Is there any extra care she requires after having them that close together? I know plenty of TLC and extra protein will probably be in order.
View attachment 18218
View attachment 18226
these pics were taken the day they were born. They are smaller then the babies she had last time I am told but I figured that is just where they were born close to the other litter.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

oh and any idea what babies will look like? Mom is a merle and dad is a black and white hooded


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Forgot to add in my op the mom that I am taking in was one of the females I rehomed to a friend of mine a while back when my husband got laid off. her old name was Sméagol.
View attachment 18314
This is Sméagol as a baby and this
View attachment 18322
was Sméagol right before she went to live with my friend. My friend ended up giving her to the person who has her now and we met through a facebook group and now I am getting her back!! It is funny how things happen. I have always regretted having to give her away and now she'll be coming back home again so yay


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Moving this to the accidental litter forum as it is a better fit for the topic and may help other users in the future.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Moving this to the accidental litter forum as it is a better fit for the topic and may help other users in the future.


 That is fine I just didn't post it here because I know that since it wasn't technically an accidental litter that it goes against the rules and didn't want to break them.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Make sure she has plenty of protein and food, maybe a bit of goat milk will help her out. Other then that, there shouldn't be many issues. if they do happen to breed back to back the second litter is always smaller.

As for babies. All should be black Berkshires, het Mink and het Merle. (a/a M/m Me/me H/h). Though If mom though is a Berkshire then half will be Berkshire, half hooded. you Could get some mink, possible merles, if Dad carrys mink, and beige is both carry ruby eyes. You should always expect possible Albinos. (Looking in the picture I see 2 that are either going to be Albino or Beige).


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL that was just confusing


----------

